# Need advice on roof overhang repair:



## greenlight (May 19, 2009)

I was out inspecting my roof today and found one corner that wasn't finished well.  I took a pic:







I'm tempted to squirt some black roof repair caulk into the hole under the shingles.  

The wood beam that is sticking out might be construction or it might be decorative.  I'm not sure right now.  I thought about sanding it and painting it, but the area is so small and not visible that I would consider something less attractive if it's simpler/quicker.

Any advice for me?


----------



## nukes00 (May 20, 2009)

Hello Greenlight,  Here is a link that describes how to assess the condition of your wood.  The penetrating epoxies are generally for the worst cases.  If you find that you are treating structural members, you might consider it to be worst case.  Outdoor Rot-Wood based epoxy products to repair and resist wood rot.
Outdoor Rot-Wood based epoxy products to repair and resist wood rot.
Good luck, take care!


----------



## GBR (May 21, 2009)

How did they get away with a third layer of new roofing on there? Maybe it's ok in your local area. I would have a roofer look at the roof/wall intersection above. With stucco, I'm betting they didn't re-flash the junction since the 1st layer of composition.

Repair the wood, paint it, and flash it.   Why doesn't the gutter return there? That looks like some deep rot, I suggest to call a professional.   Be safe, G


----------



## nukes00 (May 21, 2009)

Hey Greenlight, can we get an image of a little more area, to include the configuration of aluminum there on the left?


----------

